# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Wanted: Crazy Ideas! I'm building another RepRap!

## Kingoddball

Ok...
I have an i2 an i3 and I'm going to be building an i3-Mini... (Plus a *SECRET* 3D Printer - Details soon)

But I don't want it to be just another i3.
I want to hear some crazy ideas I could implement with it!
I have no intention of using this as a daily printer, I just want to build something CRAZY!  :Smile: 

Or at least try some experimental stuff - *Like a self leveling bed!!*

There probably are not many ideas, but I hope there are!

----------


## boris_G

Self levelling bed would be top of my list. Do it with frikkin lasers if you have to?

----------


## Kingoddball

Old School computer building.... NEON LIGHTS!!

----------


## boris_G

Memories - Alfred =P

pl:mindstorms:mindstorms:ris.jpg

----------


## boris_G

Independent IR thermometer...?

----------


## Kingoddball

Cool - Help me find a use for it though!
What about a camera or adding a Raspberry Pi to keep it online all the time  :Cool:

----------


## boris_G

http://www.roboteq.com/index.php/rob...tion-computers

Just cause I can...

----------


## KDog

Check out the smartrap on thingiverse.  I'm going to make one as soon as soon as I finish my current project.  He's just implemented autoleveling.  I'm very intrigued by it.

----------


## Kingoddball

smartrap - Thats nice!!
Look super simple (design) but super bloody awesome!!!!

Might slip away from the i3 mini to look into that.

----------


## Nicholas Seward

Well, if you want crazy, build a Morgan, GUS Simpson, Wally, LISA, Kossel or even a Sextupteron.

----------


## Kingoddball

Going to take a look at them soon! (Work has vid's blocked!)
I'm also looking for add-on/ideas to add to an i3, too.
I've ordered parts for my bed leveler and will print required parts today!

So far I have: 
LEDs on the bed
Auto Bed-Leveling
Bowden (never tried this)
Dual Extruder (maybe, not a fan)
LCD (built into the frame)
Network the printer (R-Pi or BBBlack)

Any more?

----------


## ScharkAlvin

Don't stop with a dual extruder, use THREE.  Now you can print in RGB (well actually CMY or RYB I think) and mix the colors to get ANY combination (like mixing paint!).

----------


## Pomie1

Ok Here is what I would want to see:

- Auto levelling,
- neon lights and glow in the dark paint - just for fun
- multi extruding,
- wifi/blue tooth adaptation (to send from smart device to print)
- self containing box/cover to help reduce external factors 
- "non stick" surface, I am going through tape like crazy (not installed heat bed yet)
- recycling hopper on the top so you can re-use old prints and plastic 
and then I suppost a function that prints money so I can be rich.... not asking a lot I know...

----------


## phr0ze

Two heads with dual boden extruders to reduce weight on the Z and X. It can be a fairly compact and light x carriage.

----------


## phr0ze

> Ok Here is what I would want to see:
> 
> - "non stick" surface, I am going through tape like crazy (not installed heat bed yet)...


I print on glass with Hairspray. No tape.

----------


## PrusaXP

Use lead screws instead of belts.

----------


## Kingoddball

For a surface, I'm using perforated board and a 'raft'.. No lift or failed prints. (well, very low percentage).
Started to make ABS Juice the other week, will try that soon.

I did try the bluetooth on a sanguino but moved away from the sanguino. Looking at a build chamber next, maybe a small barrel type with a perspex window  :Wink: 

Had a dual extruder, but the motors I used went really (extremely) hot really quick and made my bracket melt on one side.. :S Moved back to single.

Bowden is nice. Great looking piece.
No neons yet - I found an LED piece which you solder onto the heat bed to illuminate the print area.

----------


## brobinsonx

I recently saw a concept using 4 extruders.

Or a two color setup using a single extruder... you wantrd crazy ideas.... right?

----------


## Geoff

3 Head Extruder but it prints one dot at a time instead of lines. i.e Extrude enough for a pixel sized dot, then the next extruder and the next dot,and the next and have then intersect like you do with newspaper print.  :Smile:  now that would be interesting.

----------


## Kingoddball

Dude! That's crazy!! (pixel print)

----------


## Egon van Engelen

I don't think it's crazy but build a delta, it will become your daily printer.

----------


## Kingoddball

Thats good are they? (Delta).

I wanted to, but stopped when I realised the metal rods alone would cost me over $100  :Frown: 

Wanted to build one since I saw RichRap's one.

----------


## Egon van Engelen

Did you check the Open Beam solutions? 
You could always go with a cheaper solution, I saw some delta printers that use simple and cheap iron tubes.

----------


## f.larsen

I've been modeling and toying with the idea of a resin extruder, with the curing light directly on the head.

The issue is that you can't have the beam to close to the extrusion point or it will actually create a damn, but you can't have it to far away because then there will be a lot of mess.

It's just an idea...............

----------


## Kingoddball

Resin extruder... Got any process or deisgn noted down?
So far I have not started any builds..
I am still looking for something to design or build... needs to be super awesome....
I've been quite a few FDM's..

----------


## f.larsen

I have to go digging into Evernote, and my drawing book to find the simple thing I had in mind.

I have put thought into it, but it hasn't been put down on paper to it's full 'coming to being' process. But, since you're asking, I should try to see if there is something there to this idea.

----------


## JohnA136

We have built a Mendel, many Cupcakes, Replicator, Replicator XL, Ultimaker and many Prusa i3s.  I was intrigued with the Delta printers at Maker Faire NY last year even though most of them did not work.  Last week my son started building a Kossel so we will see how it prints in a week or so.

----------


## CaptainObvious

Paint racing stripes on it. It is scientifically proven to make things run faster.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## f.larsen

CaptainObvious, could you please be more specific on colours, or you post will be reported.

Which colours make it go faster?

----------


## CaptainObvious

> CaptainObvious, could you please be more specific on colours, or you post will be reported.
> 
> Which colours make it go faster?


Red, of course; some phillistines claim yellow is the colour, but such individuals shall know the wrong of their ways... soon, mwahahahaha!

----------


## Kingoddball

I heard Green makes things faster or what that awesomeness? :S

(JohnA: Whats "Cupcake"?)

----------

